# Table Saw Fence?



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

I would like some advice on purchasing a new table saw fence system. I have been thinking about the INCRA TS-LS system but the $600 + price point is a little scary.

I have my table saw mounted in a work table and have plans to mount a router in the far end of the table. I would like the fence system to work for both, so the rail needs to be 50"-60" long (reference picture below).

My current fence is incredibly inaccurate. Setting it up means measuring at front and back of the blade and pounding the fence into position. I would like the new fence to move smoothly and be accurate without having to measure at multiple locations off the blade.

So help me make the decision, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

When I was trying to decide what fence to buy for my unisaw rebuild I looked a lot of reviews and weight the benefits and negatives of each fence. What I ultimately decided on was the shop fox classic fence. The reason I decided on it was that 1) it is a Biesemeyer clone so it is a proven design, 2) it was relatively cheap (especially compared to the full version of the Biesemeyer) and 3) I could not find anyone who after using it thought it was noticeably worse then a Biesemeyer. In fact the only complaint I could find was that the bolts they send with the fence to attach it to the saw are subpar (and they are, but if it bothers a few dollars at a hardware store will fix that).

Since buying the fence I have used it extensively and could not be happier with it. The fence locks down solidly and stays square each and every time. The only criticism I have is that the shop fox sticker on the fence is ugly but I plan to cover that up as soon as I find a suitably impressive geeky bumper sticker.

For less then 300 dollars you can buy the classic fence with 7 foot rails.

Hope that helps.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Been there done that with a benchtop craftsman tablesaw. Extremely frustrating to measure the front, then back, then front again and hope you don't bump something, even the tiniest bit. I bought a Grizzly cabinet saw that came with the shop fox setup that Minorhero described above. Two thumbs up. Solid, dead square, and stays square. Best money I ever spent in the shop, and the fence is half the value.


----------



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I looked at the Shop Fox fence system, and it left me with a question. How does this fence system work with an outfeed table? Does the fence need the back rail to clamp against, or can it ride on top of a outfeed table?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I cant say for sure about the Shop Fox, but I have worked with a Biesemeyer and two Biesemeyer clones ,(T Square Fence),and the fence its self ,doesn't use the back rail, unless you buy an attachment to clamp to the back rail


----------



## rikgn (May 18, 2010)

This review I wrote about a year ago. I bought the fence on Amazon.com: Vega PRO 40 Table Saw Fence System With 42-Inch Fence Bar, 40-Inch to Right (Tools & Home Improvement) 
My table saw is a Craftsman 10" Flex Drive Model 113.241680 circa 1984 - 85. After being upside down in my pickup, I don't know how many times, the fence had a bow in it and would not stay parallel. I searched online for information and reviews of all after market fences and kept being drawn back to the Vega system. I don't know why, people talked about a poor finish on some of the pieces but raved about the performance. "I could not be more pleased" It bolted right up to my saw. I did have to notch the rear rail for the Craftsman blade guard attachment rod. Using the A-line-it basic and a Pals kit this saw has never been dialed in like this. On the second try with the A-line-it the fence is within ½ of 1 thousandth of being dead on. To the away side of course. Even the preattached measuring tape was all but perfect. And what can I say about the Micro Adjust Feature? It's the perfect add on. With a little Johnsons Paste Wax on the rails and inside the fence head she slides like she is on ice. 
I would recommend the Vega System for anyone wanted to upgrade.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I can vouch for the Vega PRO fence ,and the product has been around a long long time,I have one,and the micro ADJUSTER IS NICE TO, CAPS LOCK dam
Kind of long story ,I have one ,very modified, on my router table


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Bubinga is correct. The Shopfox fence does not use the back rail at all unless you you are using some kind of attachment.


----------



## brianlee (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a Vega Pro fence and never really liked the locking lever. The cam never applied enough pressure to hold the fence from sliding on the round front rail-not unless i gave it a good hit on main lever and then locked down the micro adjuster lever. Did any of you ever have this problem?


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Got a Shopfox that came on my Grizzly and am quite happy. It is very solid for me. I think it's essentially a Biesemeyer clone. Anyway, it rides on the front rail and has a little pad that rides on the table of the saw (not back rail). No micro adjuster built in. I added the Wixey digital gauge to it and have really liked that addition for $100. Seems like you could get off a lot cheaper than the Incra (although I love their stuff).


----------



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

rikgn- Good review. I recently purchased the A-Line-it system as well as the PALS. I am overhauling my table saw because I was having problems with kickback. So far, I put a new link-belt on it, installed PALS and used the A-Line-it to adjust the saw. Mine was out 25 thousandths (with the back toed towards the fence). This has helped immensely, but the fence is the next thing to be replaced to make this a safe and fun saw to use.

minorhero- Good, I'm glad the Shop Fox doesn't use the back rail. Although I don't know why it comes with one then, but that's ok. It will give me something solid for the outfeed table to rest on.

You all have me convinced. I am going to purchase the Shop Fox Classic with 72" rails. Looks like I can get one through Amazon for $265. Since I am in WA though, I may see if I can buy locally and save on the shipping.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Sam,
The Delta [email protected] you may want to also look at. It can be had for 149 at Tools-Plus and 6.50 shipping. It's a very nice fence. Like the Bies, has two rails and locks on the front. Took me 15 minutes to install on my Delta contractor saw.

Nice set up of your saw.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I installed a Shop Fox Classic about 2 years ago … works great with my outfeed table.

See http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/840

-Gerry


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I replaced the Biesemeyer fence on my Unisaw about a year ago with an Incra LS and have never for a moment been sorry. The Biesemeyer is a fine, durable, rock solid and absolutely parallel fence. Many folks find them perfectly adequate. If, however, you do a lot of smaller, precise cutting operations, particularly if perfect repeatability is important, then the Incra is unbeatable. I can slice perfect, 1/32nd thick pieces of inlay banding off the outside one after another with virtually no scrap. Since I do this kind of thing a fair amount, the Incra is perfect.

Once you zero the fence to the blade (takes about 4 seconds) and set the measure at 4 and 3/32nd inches, that's exactly what you get. Time after time. I also have an LS on my router table. I no longer think at all about what they cost, because they both make me smile every time I use them.

The best choice depends on the kind of work you do.
Roger


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Sam:

Since you inquired about the value of the Incra, as a TS-LS owner perhaps I can give some feedback.

If you have a router extension in your table saw station, then obviously the TS-LS gets its value from providing double-duty. If you have yours on the right extension, then you'll lift the carriage from the rails to flip it when you want to go into router-mode. Since the Incra comes with three sets of stops for varlous configurations, switch-over is fast and painless…just loosen four hand bolts, lift, flip, push against the stops, then retighten. You are then good to go.

But even if you didn't take advantage of the router capabilities and the jointery that is possible, the TS-LS will revolutionalize the way you go about your business with what it brings to the table saw. If you look at the demos for the project that Mark does on the Incra site (and the things Roger talks about in the above post), those are REAL things…and you will be able to accomplish the same types of things in short order. The speed at which you can make your cuts is astonishing, and the accuracy opens up a large avenue for creativity.

For you, there will be a couple of initial setup issues. First, there are front and back rails, meaning that you won't be able to use an outfeed table that butts up directly to your TS. To me, that's not a deal breaker. Likewise, those rails need to connect directly to the table saw top, and ideally are supported entirely by it - no big deal with a cabinet saw (I use mine on a Unisaw), but smaller saws might not provide enough heft since you typically need more support for the positioner. After all, you wouldn't want the thing tipping on you if it's a light weight saw. However, and I can't tell by the picture you gave, but it appears you could also tap into the existing cabinet for extra support to the rails, particularly on the right side extension area. This would unify everything in one system and make everything that much more level and accurate.

Certainly, you could do a lot without your typical Bies-style fence…but if you are worried about the ability to get value from the Incra system…don't. It's the very best thing in my entire shop.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Sam, if you really like the Incra, you might consider the LS25SYS. Then screw a longer wooden fence to the incra fence. You'd get the Incra accuracy/repeatability benefits but without the cost. I only suggest this since you have a bench saw rather than a full size saw. Just a thought.


----------



## dpjeansonne (Aug 8, 2009)

I had a Craftsman Professional saw that had the Biesemeyer and loved it. When I upgraded to a Grizzly 1023r it came with the ShopFox. It was okay but not quite as solid as the Biesemeyer in my opinion. I sold the ShopFox and bought a Biesemeyer. I just think it is the top fence and every review also says that. It maybe a few dollars more but it is worth it for me.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got an older craftsman saw. I paid $60 for the saw. I upgraded the motor and built a new fence. My plan was to use it until I could afford to buy one, but its worked so well, I just keep using it.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I have looked at the INCRA tablesaws system and Jointech, and have seen both of them at woodworking shows, both very nice systems.
I decided to stay with the T-square Accu-Fence that came with my saw and add a WIXEY Saw Fence Digital Readout
, and I like the setup, accurate and repeatable. $99.99


----------



## DougC (Mar 10, 2011)

I installed the Vega on my old Craftsman TS and love it. It is very accurate, easy to remove when not in use, has a micro adjust that comes in handy, and is easy to install on your saw. Would highly recommend it - and it is made in the USA to boot !!!!


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been thinking about the INCRA TS-LS system but the $600 + price point is a little scary

Well, keep in mind that the $600+ versions of the Incra systems include the router Wonder Fence and the joinery system. The plain table saw versions are as little as $400.

I suffered for many years with the type of fence you currently have. When I upgraded to new saw with a Bies-type fence I was amazed at how nice it was. But nothing I've used compares to my Incra fence. Especially since I modified it to have a fence on each end, one for the saw and one for the router in the extension table.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a thought: I planned on sharing my tablesaw fence with my extension router table but I lose the above-the-table dust collection.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You don't have to lose above table dust collection if you use your rip fence with your router fence…

Build a clamp on router fence. Quick, easy and very effective…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43383


----------



## Samwise (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I decided to go with the Shop Fox Classic with 7' rails. I installed it this last weekend, and can't wait to start cutting some wood. I want to run tests one more time to make sure that everything is aligned properly, and then I am good to go.

The Shop Fox was a good choice for me because it balanced price with usability. The Incra system looks awesome, but hard to justify the $650 price tag. Cheaper systems would have made it hard to keep the table in between the TS and router clear.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sam-You won't regret your choice. Good luck!

-Gerry


----------



## Mfusick (Dec 31, 2014)

For those that installed the Vega Pro 50, was it difficult ?


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 29, 2014)

I recently installed the Vega Pro 40 on my 50+ year old Craftsman 113.27520. I had to drill 2 holes in the back edge of the table saw, and then it bolted right on. That was the only mod I made. Cast iron drills pretty easily, so it went well.

Now the fence glides smoothly and is extremely accurate. I have a router extension table bolted on to the left side of the blade. The Vega goes almost to that end of the table, it calls out a 10" cut limit to the left. For many things I can use the Vega for both the router and the table saw cuts. Well worth the effort, and as said made in the USA to boot.

Check out Amazon, they seem to have the best prices with fast delivery.

The only drawback is the stock Craftsman blade guard won't fit due to the rear tube steel being in the way. I'm going to work around that by either cutting a space in the tube steel and re-supporting it, or building an over arm blade guard with dust collection port attached. I'll add a splitter to, since I saw a 3/8" threaded hole behind the blade that would work as a mounting point for the splitter.


----------

